# 220 Gallon complete set up for sale 900 bucks Firm



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

okay so below is a list of everything that is included in this deal...please do not ask to part it out as I wont. the tank is currently up and running with fish in it including 10 clown loaches, 6 blood red parrots and several gouramis and one large angel fish as well as a nice pleco and some cories. I do not have the time this tank deserves and I don't have time to sell off each piece...here is a list of included stuff, buy the whole set up and sell it off yourself and you will make your money back no problem. it is in the basement of my home so you will need sme very strong backs, several buckets and a way and means to move the tank and associated equipment. 

1- 220 Gallon Muster tank 72"L X 24"D X 31"H The back glass is drilled with 6 holes and plumbed for UV and two separate closed loop systems with through glass bulkheads and is painted black..the tank is Euro Braced around the perimeter with a cross brace across the middle of the tank....This tank is currently up and running but quite dirty.
3- Fluval FX-5's 
1-Aquatic Life 72" T5 Fixture featuring 4 10K bulbs, 2 6700 Bulbs and two color Enhancing bulbs with 8 LED Moonlights
2-300W Ebo Jager heaters...
1-Jehmco Heater controller with two outlets
1-36 Watt Coralife Turbo Twist UV sterilizer
400 pounds of various gravels
2-custom made overflow boxes
2-OSI Spanish Galleon Ship Wreck Aquarium Ornament
1-Large scale shipwreck ornament
Some dragon stone
1- Custom built stand with four hinged doors and latches...it needs to be sanded and painted. it is very sturdy and built out of 2" X 4"s to support tank, Also custom built canopy...
Mini Master test kit including GH and KH
plus lots of extras
50 foot python filler/siphon
25 feet of braided hose
small section of drain hose used to drain FX5's


I am asking 900 bucks firm...come get it boys and if you decide to run it you get a hell of a deal...if you sell it off you will more than make your money back! I am located in North Surrey near the Port Mann Bridge
Pictures here...please contact me at this email [email protected]


----------



## Julio (Jan 17, 2011)

Still for sale? Willing to part with it?

Sent from my SGH-I527M using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincentkit111 (Mar 3, 2017)

If you don't want it, I can take the loaches!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

yes still for sale...complete setup only no parting out!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Bounce back to the top again!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

back to the top for such a good deal!


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Wow, if I had the money I'd be all over this. Good luck with your sale!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

New Price...$850.00...you have to move it!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top again!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Back to life back to reality...900 bucks folks...what a deal!


----------



## peterandjanet (Jan 4, 2014)

Clownloachlover said:


> Back to life back to reality...900 bucks folks...what a deal!


That is a great deal!
Still for sale?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

yes sir it is still for sale. I had a guy interested but he has dissappeared off the planet...drop me a line if you want to have a look at it..complete set up, nothing for you to buy to have a 220 gallon tank up and running tomorrow!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

SOLD SOLD SOLD...Picked up over the weekend...Adios Fish Hobby!


----------

